# 3D indoor comming to statesville nc



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

we are curently in the process of building a indoor 3d archery range in statesville nc.plans are to be open in two weeks.it will be 10000 sq foot.Has a/c and heat.conveinant location at the I77 and I40 intercetion.24 lanes.full prop shop.More details comming soon.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## lugnut (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool! Can,t wait.


----------



## venisonvillain (May 29, 2010)

if you build it they will come!!


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow thats great ,we have property in Ashe county and have friends in Statesville for the horses . Cant wait


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

who is building it?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't wait. I'll bring down a truck load of shooters. Let's roll.


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

my company is building it.snake eyes powersports.check out the webpage.The new name for the archery shop and shooting range is bloodtrackers archery.
were gettin closer everyday.we are building it so i do hope everybody comes out.i cant wait either.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

You know you won't get much business when all those shooters have to pass by Hooter's restaurant:wink: Please let us know when it opens up i'll definitley be there.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jmvaughn06 said:


> You know you won't get much business when all those shooters have to pass by Hooter's restaurant:wink: Please let us know when it opens up i'll definitley be there.


OK, OK, OK, you talked me into it. We will have to get some wings afte the shoot. lain:


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds great. We will be coming up to check it out as soon as it is open. I have a couple of questions. How many targets, what kind of targets and what does it cost to shoot a round? What is the address?


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Sounds good cant wait.


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

maybe we will get hooters to cater lunch for us.
30 mckenzie targets. 174 crawford rd.statesville nc 28625.still working on the pricing.triing to make it right for everybody.open to ideas.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

when you going to be open...What is the owners name?


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

doors to be open in about 2 weeks.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think pricing is going to be tuff, since there's no indoor ranges around that area that I know of. The summers and spring are going to be hard, as most 3D shooters like to get outdoors a little, if you had the shoots in the late evening and into some of the night that would give outdoor shooters an extra shoot to go to in the same day. In the winter months people will be more willing to pay more to shoot indoors, but when there are outdoor shoots I don't see them paying that much more then it would cost at an outdoor shoot. This is just my .02 cents from a small time shooters perspective.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep I agree, spring and summer are going to be lean.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Except for when it's raining.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Weeknight evenings about 7:00 ! Now that'll bring em in.


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks to all for the imput.we do plan on doing weeknight evenings shoots.its all in the planning stages.also going to do something new and fun.


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

how long would it take me to get there from galax. about an hour and a half


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ericfloyd said:


> how long would it take me to get there from galax. about an hour and a half


That's about right, maybe a little quicker.


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

sounds sweet i will be making the trip there


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I would say $10 a round would be fair. I would think when the weather gets real hot, rainy or real cold you would get shooters, Are you going to be open during the day during the week?


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

we will be open 6 days a week.probably open up around 11 OR 12 AND stay open into the evening.got all the painting done.carpet down.were getting close i can see the light at the end.we actually started moving stuff in today.


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hooter's and Shooter's, sounds good to me.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

awesome ..we hit the mountains every year for vacation and always lookin for a place to shoot.we shot at one in kernersville a few years ago...dont even know if its still there.well def. be checkin yall out.cant wait till june


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## deerrun2 (Oct 11, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

who is the owner of the shop? is it a secret?


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

J Whittington said:


> who is the owner of the shop? is it a secret?


his web site is listed call him.. then you will know.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

http://www.snakeeyespowersports.com/


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

well if you click on my icon.the profile link comes up and all you have to do is click on that and you will know everything about me you need to know.its no secret.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

It's good to see a Hoyt dealer around, personally I don't know of any in our area, maybe I don't look hard enough.


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

alot of the new bows will be in this week.take the drive from greensboro.we will take care of you


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been an Elite guy, but I do have to admit those Hoyt's look sweet and do intrigue me. My wife would kill me if I got another bow, lol.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jmvaughn06 said:


> I've been an Elite guy, but I do have to admit those Hoyt's look sweet and do intrigue me. My wife would kill me if I got another bow, lol.


Hide it in the car. lain:

Or better yet, you can keep it at my house. :wink:


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

So how is it coming along? How many targets? What is the max distance?


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

comming along real good.probably do a test run this weeknd.going to have 30 targets.max is 50 yards.basically waiting on my mkenzie order.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Bump, get your targets yet?


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

i got ten of them here now.wall targets be here hopefully fri.25 more targets comming anyday.waiting on makenzie.getting close though


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

SNAKE EYES said:


> i got ten of them here now.wall targets be here hopefully fri.25 more targets comming anyday.waiting on makenzie.getting close though


Cant wait for you to open


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have training for a week every year in Cornelius, I'll have to bring my bow with me this year!


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Are yall going to be open this weekend?


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

We are not open fully yet.just having some people come by and check it out.give us an opiniion.one more week we should be open and ready to go


----------



## lugnut (Nov 23, 2005)

I stoped by and checked the place out, got to talk to Chad and all I can say is WOW! This indoor range is going to be awesome. Glad to see a good archery shop and range close to home. Hope you guys do well.


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

i stopped by and checked it out today 
the shop will open this week 
they have started setting up indoor 3D and it should be ready by the end of the week









start of the indoor range, they will get the rest of there targets this week 








the bow shop lounge...yes that is a massage chair and big screen tv


----------



## gra (May 10, 2008)

All I can say is wow, this is going to be a fun place to shoot !!!!  I hope everyone comes out an supports this place it is going to be a good one, I for one can not wait to shoot it. The best thing is it is not to far to drive.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

thank you too all.its was good to hear alot of peoples opinions.got alot of good quality imput today.another couple days worth of work and we should be able to open the doors and start shooting.


----------



## Bambi_Killer (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw your sign at Graphics Galore will I was picking up my stuff. Lookin' good.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

I wast there yesterday, shoplooks great, I ruined chads hunting arrow, thanks Pat, you told me to shoot, shouldve aimed a little lower


----------



## D-Rock (Jan 30, 2006)

I spent plenty of time at the 3-D range and shop yesterday. I enjoyed getting to know the owners and I can assure you that this is going to be an awesome place. It's ashame I have to drive right by there on my way home for work. Stay tuned and look for upcoming events!


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

pretty funny that we havent even opened yet and we have a wall of shame started already.i donated one myself.waiting on targets imagine that.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Did you guys come up with any pricing yet? I heard it wasn'y going to be 30 targets anymore is that right? Looking forward to heading up there soon.


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

were still triing to do 30 targets.just got to get the targets here so we can figure it out.


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

When can we come up to shoot it?


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

hopefully by the weekend.targets be here tomorrow


----------



## winghunter32 (May 28, 2010)

Just wanted to give a shout out to tim and his staff, Thanks for letting me come up and shoot last weekend. It is well worth the trip. Bloodtrackers shooting range is first class. To all the hunters around Nc,Va, SC it will be worth the trip to get your bow dialed in, they have a crono and huge block targets plus all the 3d targets. Plus a pro shop on sight. Thanks again look forward to getting back up there soon.


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

well i heard they have got most of there targets in now


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Stopped by there today and they said they will be opened Friday. The place looked great. They had all the targets up and were marking the lanes. I will def be there on Sat.


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

ok were up and running.we got 25 targets to shoot at and the doors are open.come and get it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

SNAKE EYES said:


> ok were up and running.we got 25 targets to shoot at and the doors are open.come and get it.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

I didn't see any times or schedules on your website, what times are you open and when, thanks.


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

well we just opened a couple hours ago.triing to decide on hours.but we will be open by 10 and close around 9 or when people are done shooting.i will update the website soon. call us if you want 704-873-9540


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

What does it cost to shoot a round?


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

15.00 for one round. 25.00 for two rounds. come check it out were open


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## SNAKE EYES (Jan 28, 2011)

webpage is up and running and up to date.shoot results can be found on www.shootarchery.com.grab your bow and come on down and do some shooting.


----------

